# i need to rehome my borzoi



## chiangel

i will keep her till after xmas, but my living arrangements have changed and i can no longer keep her, at the moment she is living outside kenneled with my 2 lurchers, she has become very possesive of the kennel and has frequently bitten my 2 lurchers and left their faces scared. I can't seperate them and i can't have her indoors as it isn't my house, if she was in indoors i wouldn't have a problem as i never had. She will be 5 years old in january and i have had her since 6 months old. She is a very nervous dog at best, but once she gets to know you she is very loving and loyal, this decision has took a little while to make as i have put alot of work into her, she was an even worse a nervous wreck when i got her, totally unsocialised, she used to wet herself in fear, she will not be going back to her breeder. She was spayed about 3 years ago also. It is going to break my heart to see her go, but i have to think of all the dogs welfare. She hasn't had a great deal of socialising around children, but she's absolutely fine with children over 10 years old.


----------



## Katie&Cody

Aww hunny, I'm sorry to hear this but in the same token i am pleased that you have given it a lot of thought and work before making the decision. I can imagine how hard it was as we had to get rid of our Sash due to aggresion luckily enough a family member took her on but it is great to see you are being a responsible owner and considering all dogs.

Maybe posting some pics of her may help....

Good Luck in finding her a new home, maybe she should be an only pet? :001_huh:


----------



## chiangel

Thankyou for the support. It is bringing tears to my eyes because i love her, but it's just not fair. She's not really aggressive, she just likes her own space. She gets on with cats when she's been introduced and she's fine with my chihuahuas. Probably best to be the only dog though. 

















This was when she lived indoors, she likes her comforts.


----------



## JANICE199

*Hi ya, so sorry to hear your going to have to part with her..She looks a real darling..and i can understand you must be heartbroken..good luck with finding her a kind loving home..xxxxxxxxx*


----------



## Katie&Cody

Lovely pictures.
Good Luck hun, i am sure someone can offer her a home...
You can see she likes the indoors PMSL  xxx


----------



## angel 22

just really wish i could help you out i have a whippet that can be a bit possesive she really is gorgeous good luck in finding her forever home im sure its only round the corner i do have an idea though will pm you


----------



## jenty34

she is lovely.


----------



## wiccan

awww gd luck i'm in the same boat were tryin to rehome are jack russel as she keeps going 4 our staffies and its heart breakin


----------



## poppydoll

She is beautiful. I do hope you find the right home for her.


----------



## chiangel

Thankyou for all the support, the borzoi rescue has helped me out alot and things are looking good for my girl.


----------



## xaarlexi

I have just suddenly lost my two beloved, handsome borzoi boys of 10 years within one week through differing cancer problems. But I also lost a girl 2 years ago, when she was 11 1/2 years So am very used to understanding the foibles, very special looking-after. caring for and loving/cuddling both! Please see information and pics under xaarlexi: I'm In Dorset.Thanks (Also well known to Borzoi Rescue -Suzanne Simon.) 

If you have already found a good home for her, I am really pleased for you both and the very best of luck to you and your "beautiful little person" - May the future be good to you both. Nick


----------

